# HomePlug problems



## Curmudgeon (Jul 15, 2004)

I cannot get homeplug to work with my dish 622 - neither the one "built in" or using an external homeplug adapter with ethernet cord. Neither is recognized when running the "reset" command in broadband setup. However, the external homeplug adapter sees the adapter tied to my internet router...so I know the signal is there.

The homeplug system works fine with a printer in another part of the house, but neither of my two 622's can find the adapter attached to my router.

Any suggestions?

Curmudgeon


----------



## citico (May 18, 2004)

Your answer will be found in this thread.

http://www.satelliteguys.us/dish-ne...03982-homeplug-built-into-622-how-cool-8.html


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jul 15, 2004)

citico said:


> Your answer will be found in this thread.
> 
> http://www.satelliteguys.us/dish-ne...03982-homeplug-built-into-622-how-cool-8.html


Excellent info source...but still unable to get my 622's talking to my router.

Thanks though.

Curmudgeon


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Have you tried switching around the Homeplug adaptors to see if you have a bad adaptor? Have you tried to connect the printer to the Homeplug adaptor by the router to see if it works? Just seeing if the adaptor is bad or if the wiring in the part of the house by the router is somehow isolated from the rest of wiring.


----------



## KB14 (Mar 1, 2006)

Hey, I'm kind of new to the whole homeplug thing. So do you not need a phone line connected to the receiver if the homeplug is connected and you can still get features like caller id right?


----------



## HD_Wayne (May 23, 2006)

KB14 said:


> Hey, I'm kind of new to the whole homeplug thing. So do you not need a phone line connected to the receiver if the homeplug is connected and you can still get features like caller id right?


Here is an explanation that I got from E*

Phone Connection vs. IP Connection - AS of 10/31/07
This intended to highlight certain differences between a phone Connection and an IP (Internet) Connection. Subject to applicable terms and conditions, the home networking IP connection provides certain Pay-Per-View ordering capability via remote control and a continuous connection may satisfy the requirements for waiving the $5.00 Additional Outlet Programming Access Fee.

Feature:
PPV Ordering: Phone Connection = Yes IP Connection = Yes 
DISH on Demand Ordering Phone Connection = Yes IP COnnection = Future 
Caller ID Phone Connection = Yes IP Connection = No 
$5 Programming Access Fee Waived Phone Connection = Yes IP COnnection = Yes 
DishHOME Applications Phone Connection = Yes IP Connection = Future 
IP-based Features Phone Connection = No IP Connection = Yes (when enabled by software)


----------



## KB14 (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks, bummer about the caller id, but it's probably worth it


----------

